# looking for a dvd player that can play movies from a usb flash drive..



## sphereya (Dec 31, 2009)

Wondered if anyone knew what kind of DVD player I should be looking for that could play movies from a usb flash drive?

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Welcome to TSG
I am not sure, that something like this is possible, have not seen it yet, since most avi or mov movies need a computer's program to run.
I don't think DVD player would have that built in


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Actually, I just got a Vizio Blue Ray disc player that has a USB port on it. NOTE: I have not used it yet or hooked it up. But it appears that it will play it.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure a DVD player alone will do it. PCs and DVD player typically run on different formats (NTSF vs FAT [16 or 32]). I have a DVR HDD DVD player (LG) which will a) record to its own hard disc, b) straight to DVD or c) from HDD to DVD at a later date (dubbing).

It'll take a flash drive in its USB slot but needs to convert the contents (default formatted by the PC into NTSF) to the obvious FAT 16 or 32 that DVD players run on. This it can do due to having the necessary processor.

A DVD player won't have that.

I assume there is a way around by partitioning the PC's HD into NTSF and FAT (32) and storing a movie in the FAT section (before bunging it onto a flash drive) but I really didn't want to be bothered with those sort of gymnastics so I bought what I have.

I use it typically to record TV programmes running in my absence (like the old VHS) and would load movies from the PC onto its hard disc via a flash drive (takes some time) and then play them. But meanwhile I've linked PC to the big flatscreen TV via cable directly since the location here allowed it (they're back to back with just the wall separating lounge from office between them and the marvel of a power drill took care of that).


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

buffoon said:


> Not sure a DVD player alone will do it. PCs and DVD player typically run on different formats (NTSF vs FAT [16 or 32]). I have a DVR HDD DVD player (LG) which will a) record to its own hard disc, b) straight to DVD or c) from HDD to DVD at a later date (dubbing).
> 
> It'll take a flash drive in its USB slot but needs to convert the contents (default formatted by the PC into NTSF) to the obvious FAT 16 or 32 that DVD players run on. This it can do due to having the necessary processor.
> 
> ...


:up: I was kind of wondering the same thing. But, like I said, I have not tried it yet, so I'm not sure. I think it would depend on the format, also.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's not a DVD player but who needs one anyways when you got this ,solid state and supports many many formats.

http://www.laptopmag.com/review/mp3/cowon-o2.aspx


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I just remembered, I have a small portable LG brand DVD player with USB port, that I use for my grandson and it plays his cartoon movies on a USB stick.
LG can be connected also with the cables to a TV also, and plays DVX (whatever that means), has remote, didn't really test how long the battery would last yet.










mine is wine red, looks pretty and plays well until now.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Or buy an older laptop off of craigslist or eBay, they make great portable movie players.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Mumbodog said:


> Or buy an older laptop off of craigslist or eBay, they make great portable movie players.


Excellent point, Mumbodog. Personally, I think I would prefer that to trying to read off flash drives and such.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Excellent point, Mumbodog. Personally, I think I would prefer that to trying to read off flash drives and such.


Yeah, I dreamed that one up a few weeks ago, a friend of mine was taking the wife and 2 kids on a 1100 mile road trip and asked what brand of portable DVD player to buy, I said don't buy any, use your old Latitude D600, he said I was a genius, but we both know thats a stretch. . ; -)

He did have one snag, they tried to play a newer DVD and WMP 10 would not play it due to DRM and the outdated graphics chip, so he put on VLC player when he got to the destination and played the movie just fine on the way back.

By the way he did have a 12v dc to 120v ac converter in his truck.

Dell Latitiude D600s are cheap and plentiful on Craigslist. I picked one up in a pawn shop just before Christmas for $150 out the door.

.

.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

the LG does all the same as an old laptop and more, 
portable, connectible to TV, plays CDs, DVDs, MP3s, jpeg slideshows, from USB sticks, and is 150 bucks Canadian.

I seem to be liking LG products, they seem to have all controls the way I think.


----------



## alranson (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a Philips multi region DVD player (DVP5160) that has a slot for a flash stick. It's absolutely brilliant. You can download stuff off utorrent and play it on your TV - genius!


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=267161&C=20369

Also available argos/homebase/amazon?

Twin Tuner version coming soon?


----------



## bobbee (Dec 21, 2000)

Phillips had 2 models which were recently discontinued. You can probably find one on the internet.
It needs to have a usb and also the capability to convert video formats.
(WMV, DivX, WMA, MP3 and HD JPEG photos) 
The models are dvp5990 the dvp5992
I have been using the dvp5990, I download videos from my PC to a portable (usb) hard drive and they look great on the tv.
(They upconvert to 1080P, use an hdmi connector.)

check overstock.com and other web sites. Probably less that $50. Mine was $34 refurbished.


----------

